# Phragmipedium Susan Kulhavi (Saint Ouen ‘Ice Queen’ JC/AOS x andrettae ‘Ghostly’)



## Jaljala (Oct 1, 2020)

I bought the whole flask of this in Dec 2016 from Woodstream Orchids.
First decent bloom


----------



## KateL (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice pouch.


----------



## blondie (Oct 2, 2020)

That's a really nice nice bloom


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice color contrast. I have two of these also. They are generally easy growing.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice. Yay besseae hybrids. This is a very vigorous cross in my experience. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaunie (Oct 2, 2020)

Super! I love the balance, the color and you did a great job catching the crystalline quality.


----------



## abax (Oct 7, 2020)

I must find this Phrag. for my collection! It's sooo appealing in so many
different ways.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2020)

That's not difficult.


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 9, 2020)

Absolutely precious. I love the way the blush rose color fades into the buttercup yellow. Vivid yet soft at the same time. What a beauty!


----------

